# Upgrading to RCD-510 Radio, do I absolutely need a new Gateway controller?



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello,
I recently bought a new RCD-510 radio to upgrade my 06 Passat OEM Head Unit. Can anyone tell me definitively if I need a new gateway controller in order to install the new radio? I asked the sr. technician at the dealer and he was not aware of this issue. Frankly, he looked at me as if I had two three heads...

Thanks in advance:



Wednesday,12,May,2010,21:32:13:03040
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 36 42 44 46 52 53 56 62
65 72

VIN: WVWCU73C66P156172 Mileage: 79970km/49691miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 N HW: Hardware No 
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2371 
Revision: --H08--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 AJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1271 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 08219 444 54679

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0658627689
Coding: 0046541
Shop #: WSC 08219 444 64794

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002314975
Coding: ED848F0340041A00400A00700F00000000095D41000000
Shop #: WSC 08219 444 57946

Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 08219 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 08219 

1 Fault Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 79721 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.05.08
Time: 11:01:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E0016315
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0P AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P0BQ2PJ 
Coding: 0012368
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507P 
Coding: 0002211
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0005205
Shop #: WSC 05073 444 84463

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C05C24039C
Coding: 3FFD0F04D31002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0002 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TQ65B04
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 08219 444 64794

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 B HW: 3C0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2461 
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0218 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1B910F8801860E763C02141FF00A8F0E081800
Shop #: WSC 08219 444 64794

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2461 
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio PM6 016 0021 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7E2052594
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
Component: RDK 0420 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100100
Shop #: WSC 08219 444 64794

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Why would you need a new one? Worst case is when you would need to update your old one from SW 0040 to SW 0048 but even the current one should do the job...


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

Theresias said:


> Why would you need a new one? Worst case is when you would need to update your old one from SW 0040 to SW 0048 but even the current one should do the job...


Sebastian,
Thanks for the reply. I was hoping you would see this thread. In my research to upgrade my current radio to the RCD-510, I came across this thread and numerous posts insisting a newer gateway controller to enable the radio to sleep. Seems like a newer software should do the trick but I'm no expert by far. Would love to hear your thoughts:

http://www.my-gti.com/1101/upgradin...210-rcd-310-rns-310-rcd-510-power-drain-issue

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4878400-DIY-MKV-Premium-8-RCD510-Swap 

Thanks again.


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

Bump, Anyone?


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

I too have seen people with early CanBus modules have to change them for batt drain issues. Not sure of before or after what revision. 
All new AA should be ok. 

Bazzle


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

You can buy invertor (install beetwen radio and org plug) It will eliminate problem with batt drain, also activate videon in motion. price is simillar like new can gateway, but less work to do this.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

I've posted this in several forums by now over the years but apparently nobody really bothers looking at the details or even thinking a little further. All one needs is a Gateway that from factory was installed with a RNS510 or RCD510, that gives you an idea what versions you should look for. 

For the Golf/Jetta based models the first Gateway used in combination with RNS510/RCD510 (and similar) was according to my sources 1K0-907-530-L @ 0052 while for the Passat it was 3C0-907-530-H @ 0142. Usually the version out in the public may not even be the first which have the issue fixed, so if one looks a little further the battery drain issues are known in combination with new/replaced trailer hitch modules. 

VW describes those issues in TPI 2017949, the fix is the control module software update I already mentioned earlier. All 1K0-907-530-* Gateways prior to Index K would be updated to 1K0-907-530-K @ 0178 while 3C0-907-530 and 3C0-907-530-C would be updated to 3C0-907-530-C @ 0048 and 3C0-907-530-B @ 0040 would be updated to 3C0-907-530-B @ 0048. We have done exactly these updates to numerous vehicles and this is the by far easiest and probably even cheapest solution. 

Experience has also shown that not all software versions are truly effected, for example I've seen quite a few 1K0 Gateways with lower versions which never had the issue to begin with and the same goes for the 3C0 Gateways. In other words, it is questionable in my eyes if one really needs to take ANY action in this specific case where 3C0-907-530-C @ 0040 is installed. 

Bazzle, I suggest you read the postings and actually check the vehicles you are talking about before replying. What you mentioned as "AA" is 1K0-907-530-AA which is incompatible to this vehicle since this is a Passat and not Golf/Jetta based model. 

Spacewalker, how do you think a video in motion adapter (which is only supposed to overwrite the speed signal) should fix a totally different CAN message which the gateway doesn't understand? 

BTW: Please do not bump threads, some people may intentionally not reply...


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the informative reply, Sebastian. I've updated the RCD510 swap thread with a link to this post. 

I believe the previous poster was talking about this particularly ugly and expensive hack. 

Also, I've heard that applying TSB "01 10 01 Jan 26 2010 2022585" will reflash the CAN module on the 1K0 platform and allow it to function properly with the RCD510. When I went to the dealer, the service rep claimed he couldnt find the TSB in the system though. Have you heard anything about this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The 1K0 Gateway update in TSB # 01-10-01 (Jan. 26, 2010) 2022585 is still valid. If this was a US dealer, tell them to look on Service Net. 

If you want to know if it applies to your 1K / AJ VW, please post a scan.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

2022585/1 (01-10-01) applies to 1K0-907-530-L and newer, therefor it simply doesn't work for the gateways in question (1K0-907-530-K and older). The mentioned 2017949 is for RoW vehicles only and I am not aware of NAR specific version of it but haven't truly searched for one either.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

i upgraded my 2009 Tiguan from Premium 7 to RCD 510 (euro version) and i did not have to anything other than swapping the units. Euro version though does not support SAT-radio; which I did not want anyway


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

though you do need a new antenna cable


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

MY 2007+ had the new radio generation from factory, therefor there is no power train issue since all other components are already compatible.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Lots of good information, but its left me confused. I have a 2007 GTI with premium 7 in it and would like to install the RCD510. At one point, you state:


Theresias said:


> For the Golf/Jetta based models the first Gateway used in combination with RNS510/RCD510 (and similar) was according to my sources 1K0-907-530-L @ 0052


Then, later you state:


Theresias said:


> VW describes those issues in TPI 2017949, the fix is the control module software update I already mentioned earlier. All 1K0-907-530-* Gateways prior to Index K would be updated to 1K0-907-530-K @ 0178


I have a 1K0-907-530-K in the car. What are the '@0052" and "@0178" numbers? Is that the software version? I didn't see anything in VAG-COM that looked like that, however I did have a "H04 0021". Is that it?

As far as having my dealer upgrading the software, I'm afraid the task might be a bit much for them. If I asked for a software upgrade, their eyes would roll back in their collective heads, I'm afraid.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sometimes control modules get updates which the dealers are supposed to install if a customer reports a certain problem. The software version numbers mentioned (like 1K0-907-530-K @ 0178) describe such updates. As usual with development there is always new software and new hardware versions coming out to fix existing problems, to make stuff easier/cheaper in production or to introduce new feature. So when updating you often get such new features as well.

With each revision of the hardware sometimes there needs to be a break in the software development, for example if a module gets more memory or a different processor the software/firmware needs to be different. 1K0-907-530-K was a break in the 1K0 Gateway development, so there are those with 1K0-907-530-K @ 0170/0178 which use the "old" hardware and those like 1K0-907-530-K @ 0021 which are essentially the hardware like 1K0-907-530-L @ 0052 and newer.

As mentioned before, MY 2007+ was the first which got the new Radio Generation so technically all MY 2007+ should be fine and do not have this issue anymore. So if I were you I would stop worrying for now, but keep an eye on the behavior. After all, the mentioned update does not apply to your car to begin with - so if you would have the updates you would need to replace the module.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

So, after all of this discussion the answer is "Maybe." Try it first before upgrading but upgrade if need be. Sound right?


----------



## bjuran (Aug 14, 2010)

*How to update GW SW ??*



Theresias said:


> Why would you need a new one? Worst case is when you would need to update your old one from SW 0040 to SW 0048 but even the current one should do the job...


Hi

How do you update det Gateway software.

I m struggeling with the same install of a RNS 510 in a 2006 Passat 3C

When I hook up my RNS unit i loose settings for Aux Heat and Telephone in the MFD

Lars B


----------



## volksrline (May 18, 2010)

*rns-510 north american compare to euro*

Hi I guess your the correct person that has more knowledge than my dealer, if I install a rns-510 euro version in canada will it still work properly, or in short what is the differance between the both thks


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

After much waiting, I finally installed the unit this past weekend. There have been zero problems with the battery drain issue and the radio overall works pretty well. 

I haven't found a place to buy the Sirius cable but hopefully will have the chance this weekend. 

Thanks again for the advice. Nice upgrade to a 5 yo car. :beer:


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Theresias said:


> I've posted this in several forums by now over the years but apparently nobody really bothers looking at the details or even thinking a little further. All one needs is a Gateway that from factory was installed with a RNS510 or RCD510, that gives you an idea what versions you should look for.
> 
> For the Golf/Jetta based models the first Gateway used in combination with RNS510/RCD510 (and similar) was according to my sources 1K0-907-530-L @ 0052 while for the Passat it was 3C0-907-530-H @ 0142. Usually the version out in the public may not even be the first which have the issue fixed, so if one looks a little further the battery drain issues are known in combination with new/replaced trailer hitch modules.
> 
> ...


Sebastian,
I am taking delivery of a 2007 Jetta GLI this weekend. I've contacted the dealer where I'm going to have it serviced/inspected, and I gave them the VIN fo the vehicle. My CAN-BUS module is a 'K' revision, so I'm probably going to have the battery drain issue when I install a RNS-510 in it. I asked them about the TSB that is posted, and was told it only applies to 2008 vehicles and newer, and has something to do with hazard lights.

Is there still a possiblity to flash my CANBUS? I'd prefer not to shell out another couple hundred bucks for a replacement module if a simple flash will fix it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't make yourself crazy, if you really have a 1K0-907-530-K installed it is unlikely that you'll have those issues.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Hope so! I guess I'll take my chances the first night. If it drains, I'll pull the fuse until I can get a new module in.


----------



## muicha (Jul 7, 2004)

Thought I’d just chime in and say I’ve had zero issues since I installed mine a few weeks ago. I have an early ’06 Jetta with “F” gateway. Seems to be hit or miss I guess with the early versions.


----------



## pidu (Oct 30, 2010)

Spacewalker said:


> You can buy invertor (install beetwen radio and org plug) It will eliminate problem with batt drain, also activate videon in motion. price is simillar like new can gateway, but less work to do this.


 Hi, would you be able to send me any internet link for that kind of invertor as i would like to buy one to save myself some time with can gateway coding ect. (vw passat 3C - 2006). Many thanx


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If you had read this topic carefully you would know that this is most likely not going to be a problem for your Passat to begin with...


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

tamorgen said:


> Hope so! I guess I'll take my chances the first night. If it drains, I'll pull the fuse until I can get a new module in.


What did you find out? Did it drain the battery?


----------



## volksrline (May 18, 2010)

*rcd-510*

Hi I own a jetta 2006 and I installed a rcd-510 and yes it did drain the battery, which I hope it did'nt. will the 
TSB #01-10-01 20225585 or TPI 2017949 software upgrade fix it? If I put a new canbus which revision should I use? anybody can help!!

jettavolks06 Thks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

jettavolks6 said:


> Hi I own a jetta 2006 and I installed a rcd-510 and yes it did drain the battery, which I hope it did'nt. will the
> TSB #01-10-01 20225585 or TPI 2017949 software upgrade fix it? If I put a new canbus which revision should I use? anybody can help!!
> 
> jettavolks06 Thks


01-10-01 applies to some M.Y. 2009 (1K0-907-530-L) and newer Gateways. I am not aware of any TSBs or update programming for the NAR market vehicles. Most retrofits involve replacing the Gateway in this situation.


----------



## pablo_max (Jan 6, 2010)

As I understand it, it is a combination of the new SW/HW versions of RNS-510 and the older gateways which create the battery issue. I had the same problem. 

The gate I got for the Passat was a 3C0907530L. This worked like a charm. So long as you have vag-com this is so easy to do. 
Just spend the 150 bucks and get the newer gateway.


----------



## volksrline (May 18, 2010)

*gateway*

Thks I will look for one


----------



## insomniac2 (Mar 14, 2011)

GREAT THREAD !!! and many thanks to *'Theresias *' for such detailed response, i was noob to the audio upgrade and now everything makes more sense. 

The only question I have is incase my gateway needs update of software, only Dealers can do it? or anyone with VagCom will be able to help me upgrade the software? anyone can chime in plz.


----------



## minilowz (Jul 1, 2010)

The dealer would have to upgrade it, I just did my RCD-510 install in my 07, build date of 11/06, and I have had no problems with battery drain. Thanks to this thread, I didn't buy/upgrade my module as I didn't have to.


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

I just checked our 2008 R32 (US Version) and the R has the 1K0-907-530-K Module in it' I read nothing about the R having dain issues so far. We have a brand new RCD 510 in a box and I'm just affraid to put it in. It's my wife's car and I don't want her to be stucked here in the middle of nowhere. Anyone with a R32 and a K module here ???


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

I hate to break it to you but other than some expensive gimmicks your R32 behaves and is exactly like any other ordinary Golf. All the information posted here does apply 100%, there is a no R32 special gateway... 

FWIW, you did mention the part number but you did NOT mention the software version which yours has.


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

No idea what the software version is .. i looked at the sticker on the site of the module. I don't have any VAG COM handy. Only think i know we also have the VOLK-L in the car maybe they updated the software when they put it in at VW. My problem is I'm here in DUMMY FLORIDA .. no one know's what he is doing. If i go to the dealer and ask this SIMPLE question to upgrade the module .. they might think I would like to UPGRADE my car. I'm here since 7 yrs now and all kind of S***** happens here. Starting from BMW over Kia to VW .. well always problems with the Techs because of bad schooling. THIS MIGHT be only here down south .. LOL .. 

I found 3 people here that have a R32 but they do not say anything about the CAN MODULE been replaced. And we only have the 2008 R32 which was build in 10/07


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

anyone do it this way?










if works, but makes the radio start CD's and SD-card from the beginning. also, you need to turn it on manually every time you start the car. but at least you can start the car


----------



## cycloptik (Feb 15, 2012)

*Need to locate the correct fuse terminal on my Passat 2006*

:banghead: 
Help! I want to use this workaround but my fuse box is a different layout. I have identified the radio fuse. I need to know which is the empty ECU fuse to plug in to. Can anyone help me? 
Here's a pic of my fuse box. http://tinypic.com/r/ou8vmg/5 
The 15amp fuse is the radio, which other slot do I use?


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Easiest thing to do is get a multimeter and see which of the contacts is at +12v when the car is on and grounded when the car is off.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

sirswank said:


> anyone do it this way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping an old thread... but this worked like a charm, I would suggest this over an expensive can gateway upgrade anyday!


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

So I found my CAN module and was able to snap a picture. Mine says "1K0 907 530K S0021"

I'm guessing that means software v.21? I have a 2007 Rabbit. Will this one have the issues with the battery drain. From what I read I think the 0021 was OK, but I was a bit confused as whether it was the 0058 or the 0021 that it worked with.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Did you take the time to read our related WIKI article?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Navigation_System_(RNS510)_Retrofitting


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

No I hadn't read that. Just did and came across this:

1K0-907-530-K 0021 No Replacement only

So my version isn't even able to be updated. Well that is a low blow! Looks like I need to buy a new gateway.

Are the gateways plug and play? If I can find one of the updated ones anywhere will I need to do anything else to my car to make it work?


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, the US does not have any way to update the other versions. So, I would need 1K0 907 530"L" or "AD"? Either of those work by just unplugging from my current module and plugging into the new one? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Uninstall original control module, install new/replacement control module, coding, done.


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

Theresias said:


> Uninstall original control module, install new/replacement control module, coding, done.


Coding with a VCDS I'm guessing? I just ordered one that is "1K0 907 530L". After install I need to have someone with a VCDS do this:?

Update the Installation List in the Gateway (J533 / #19).
Register the newly added 37 - Navigation Control Module, in case you had a Navigation System installed before the Retrofit this step may not be necessary. Address 56 - Radio should also be activated in case there was no Radio installed prior to the Retrofit.
If the vehicle had a factory installed 0F - Radio (Digital) module it will need to be removed from the Gateway installation list and unplugged/removed from the vehicle.
Update the Navigation System (J506 / #37) Coding.
Due to different Control Modules and Equipment in the Car the actual Coding Table is not shown here but will automatically be used by the Long Coding Assistant once you access the Function using VCDS.
Make sure to enter a Plausible WorkShopCode (WSC) like 12345-123-12345 on the Coding Screen. New or reflashed RNS510 units may have a WSC 00000-000-00000 stored which results in a 01042 - Control Module Not Coded Fault


----------



## x13 (Dec 30, 2014)

I made an update to the RCD 510 Premium 8, I have VW Golf MK6 1.6 TDI (Trendline) with low line BCM.

Will I need a new gateway controller?

These data are from my RCD 510 Premium 8: http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img538/5691/FhFtyv.jpg

Or is it required to update the firmware? If so, where can I download the update, and how can I install the update?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

With a Golf Mk VI probably not. But need a VCDS Autoscan to be sure.


----------



## x13 (Dec 30, 2014)

RichardSEL said:


> With a Golf Mk VI probably not. But need a VCDS Autoscan to be sure.



How so? I have a 7N0 907 530 can gateway.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you know the answer, why are you asking the question?

Post a VCDS Autoscan so we can be sure. You do have VCDS don't you?


----------



## x13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Saturday,03,January,2015,17:21:59:37412
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0
Data version: 20111111



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZBW014883 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 B HW: 03L 906 023 A
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H23 8831 
Revision: --H23--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 00114014030400080000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B 003007
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B.rod
VCID: 254B803024FA196

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B200D092300FE881304EC901C0041310800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 840D7DB4070080E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AB HW: 3C8 907 336 AB
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6DDBB810BC8AE16

1 Fault Found:
9477141 - Position Sensor for Air Distribution Flap Motor 
B109C 15 [008] - Open or Short to Plus
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 94730 km
Date: 2051.14.21
Time: 18:12:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 084 D HW: 1K0 937 084 D
Component: BCM PQ35 B 103 0615 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 48180A3A8025F3C040080080100000E443010088524D8160648000200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2F6762187E06536

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 28051 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

9 Faults Found:
01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2116.14.01
Time: 17:02:45

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.30 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2116.14.01
Time: 17:02:45

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.30 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 48
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.09
Time: 17:27:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 10.70 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 48
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.09
Time: 17:27:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 10.70 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 48
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.09
Time: 17:27:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 10.70 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 47
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.09
Time: 17:27:40

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.45 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 47
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.09
Time: 17:27:41

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.35 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01499 - Bulb for High-Beams; Right (M32) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 47
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.09
Time: 17:27:41

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.45 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 16
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.19
Time: 13:04:08

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 11.95 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D HW: 5K0 959 655 D
Component: AirbagVW10 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FKRA8KXJQ 
Coding: 00003132
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3B7F4648B27EBF6

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME0E697153ZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME32566153ZZZP

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME16325D1BZZZX

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME1A296058ZZZX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BB HW: 5K0 953 549 D
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JEK0001O
Coding: 1082040000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 71E3A460A0B2056

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Serial number: 70000000000000012346
Coding: E20000

1 Fault Found:
365080 - Controls in Steering Wheel 
U108E 00 [008] - No Communications
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 65
Mileage: 92429 km
Date: 2049.14.31
Time: 20:01:27


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 871 A HW: 5K0 920 871 A
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170B00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2C5D7514471028E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 250510F1001022
Coding: E9807F0600020200000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDDB3810F48A616

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 94730 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2115.14.19
Time: 12:25:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1330C0D6476E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31636460A832456

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31636460A832456

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG  009 2113 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32616B6CAD347EE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 F HW: 3C8 035 195 F
Component: RCD510 H03 5017 
Revision: -----18S Serial number: VWZ4Z3M1133600
Coding: 0500040004000C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2B5F76084A1E2F6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346D6D74572070E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B50705C5A696

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

VCDS ver 11.11 is too downlevel. Connect your laptop to the internet and allow it to update your version direct from the Ross-Tech server. It's free lifetime updates. Then perform your Autoscan again and post here?


----------



## x13 (Dec 30, 2014)

RichardSEL said:


> VCDS ver 11.11 is too downlevel. Connect your laptop to the internet and allow it to update your version direct from the Ross-Tech server. It's free lifetime updates. Then perform your Autoscan again and post here?


My cable is only compatible with 11.11 software version.


----------

